# nagiosgraph



## congo (Jul 22, 2009)

hello,

can anyone tell me if the port >>nagiosgraph<< is going to be updated in the ports tree?

thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2009)

Contact the port's maintainer or file a PR about it.


----------

